# 3-4 weeks in Costa Rica



## Nir Avraham (Aug 15, 2016)

Our plan to the next summer is to fly to Costa Rica, for maybe 3-4 weeks.
We still don't know, where we would stay in there, but I have some questions now...
I already brought a book of reptiles and amphibians in Costa Rica, and I still looking for a book for insects. This trip wouldn't be a herping trip, but we want to stay in nature during the entire trip.
I know that Costa Rica closed all the zoos there, right? Or there are few left?
And what about herping centers? I would like to get names of any reptie\amphibians\birds farm\center there.
Which of the national park are the most recommended to go to?
There are any local herping guides? I saw few herping organized-trips, but it's not for our family.
I would like to get any herping tips for Costa Rica too!

Nir


----------



## jhilde (Sep 23, 2016)

Tortuguero National Park is worth looking into. Not as touristy as other places.


----------

